# Sebamed Bike Day



## TobiF (5. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

dieses Jahr wird es erstmal den Sebamed Bike Day in Boppard Bad Salzig geben.

es wird zwei Marathon und RTF Strecken geben, außerdem werden die RLP Meisterschaften im MTB Marathon ausgetragen.

http://www.sebapharma.de/sebamed_bike_day.html


----------



## flämischer löwe (5. Januar 2010)

Schon dick gemerkt im Jahresplan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## null.ahnung (5. Januar 2010)

ebenfalls schon vermerkt!
Wobei im Sep verdammt viele Rennen stattfinden!


----------



## TiffyI (6. Januar 2010)

...die Trailgämsen sind auch dabei! 
http://www.sebamedbikeday.de/6804.html


----------



## powderJO (6. Januar 2010)

habe es auch schon im terminplan notiert. gibt es eigentlich schon einen gps-track der strecke?


----------



## mac_world (6. Januar 2010)

Hallo powderJO,

wir können leider keine GPS Daten rausgeben, da die Strecke nur für diesen Tag von der Stadtverwaltung genehmigt wurde. Die Höhenprofile findest du aber auf unserer Homepage.


----------



## 2dangerbiker (6. Januar 2010)

das wirt bestimmt hart werden.
Samstag früh Vulkanbike
Samstagabend RWE Daunnight
Sonntag in Bad Salzig


----------



## flämischer löwe (6. Januar 2010)

@2dangerbiker: 
Den Vulkan Marathon muß man nicht immer fahren, ist fast wie ein Autobahn Marathon im Sauerland.
Nicht falsch verstehen, es ist schon eine Gute Veranstaltung, man muß nur nicht immer dabei sein.

Der* Nightride* ist Pflicht !! Zumal er zum www.Rheinland-MTB-Cup.de gehört.


----------



## 2dangerbiker (7. Januar 2010)

Der Vulkanbike ist Kult und dat Nachtrennen ist für den Cup Pflicht.
Wenn keiner mit mir ein 24h Rennen fahren will, dann gehe ich eben in 24h Stunden dreimal an den Start, hat auch was.


----------



## powderJO (8. Januar 2010)

mac_world schrieb:


> Hallo powderJO,
> 
> wir können leider keine GPS Daten rausgeben, da die Strecke nur für diesen Tag von der Stadtverwaltung genehmigt wurde. Die Höhenprofile findest du aber auf unserer Homepage.




macht ja nix. aber eventuell kannst du mir mal (gerne per pm) mitteilen wo am wilpertskopf in holzfeld die treppenabfahrt finde... bin nämlich ab- und zu mal in der gegend unterwegs wenn ich zu hause zu besuch bin aber da bin ich noch nie drüber gestolpert....


edit: ist der eselspfad eigentlich auch in der strecke?


----------



## flämischer löwe (8. Januar 2010)

2dangerbiker schrieb:


> Wenn keiner mit mir ein 24h Rennen fahren will, dann .............


 
Warte doch mal ab.
Erstmal müßen andere Dinge geklärt werden, danach kann die entgültige Jahresplanung gestartet werden.
Interesse hab ich ja ! Wurzel bestimmt auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mac_world (29. März 2010)

*Hier ist ein Update vom sebamed Bike Day:*

[FONT=Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]Per 25.3. ist es amtlich: Die MTB Strecken sind seitens der Stadtverwaltung Boppard genehmigt. Nach kleinen Änderungen der Strecken haben auch die Kreisverwaltung, Feuerwehr, Polizei, DRK und Forstamt grünes Licht gegeben.[/FONT]

Wir werden im Frühjahr die Strecken abfahren und noch mal ein paar Bilder machen. Damit ihr wisst was auf euch zukommt. -


----------



## zeitweiser (30. März 2010)

mac_world schrieb:


> *Hier ist ein Update vom sebamed Bike Day:*
> 
> [FONT=Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]Per 25.3. ist es amtlich: Die MTB Strecken sind seitens der Stadtverwaltung Boppard genehmigt. Nach kleinen Änderungen der Strecken haben auch die Kreisverwaltung, Feuerwehr, Polizei, DRK und Forstamt grünes Licht gegeben.[/FONT]
> 
> Wir werden im Frühjahr die Strecken abfahren und noch mal ein paar Bilder machen. Damit ihr wisst was auf euch zukommt. -


Na dann haut mal rein.
Der Frühling ist längst da


----------



## Kastel67 (22. Juli 2010)

*ACHTUNG: Upgrade des Starterpacketes !!
*Anstatt des  Multifunktionstuches werden wir für die ersten *400 Anmeldungen*  von unserem Partner UVEX die Sonnenbrille Highway ins Starterpaket  packen.


.... nur um das mal so zu sagen...


----------



## Chr!s (27. Juli 2010)

Hallo, 

wenn man sich mal die Ausschreibung und die Höhenprofile betrachtet, bekommt man den Eindruck, dass die beiden Strecken anfangs identisch sind. Für das Fahrerfeld der Langstrecke, ich nehme an  aufgrund der Rheinland-Marathon-Meisterschaft hochkarätig besetzt, würde das bedeuten, im ersten langen Anstieg durch das Feld der Kurzdistanz durchpflügen zu müssen. Zumal nur 15 Minuten zwischen den beiden Startzeiten liegen. Ist das so beabsichtigt? Ich denke, das gefällt weder den Lang-, noch den Kurzstrecklern.

Dass keine GPS-Daten herausgegeben werden, ist verständlich. Dennoch wäre eine Streckenbesichtigung für interessierte Teilnehmer ein paar Wochen zuvor wünschenswert. Sicherlich werden manche diesem Vorschlag entgegenhalten, die Strecke darf vorher nicht bekannt gegeben werden, da nur für diesen Termin genehmigt und um eine erhöhte Trainingsfrequentierung zu vermeiden. Je nach Datierung der Besichtigung wäre diese Frequentierung meines Erachtens aber in Grenzen zu halten. Einige Organisatoren, z.B. die des Schinder(hannes)-MTB-Superbike, können diese Möglichkeit ja ebenfalls problemlos anbieten.
Die Besichtigung würde zweifellos die Sicherheit der Teilnehmer erhöhen. Zum Einen können mögliche Gefahrenstellen zeitnah vor dem Renntermin erkannt und entschärft werden, zum Anderen erhält der Teilnehmer Streckenkenntnis, die ihm gestattet, sich das Rennen optimal einzuteilen.

Da es bei dieser Veranstaltung zudem nicht "nur" um die Marathon-Meisterschaft geht, sondern sie auch in die Wertung der CX-Challenge einfließt, wird sicherlich heftig zur Sache gehen.
Um Vorfälle wie in Rhens zu vermeiden, wären daher Durchfahrtskontrollen von Seiten der Offiziellen auf der Strecke zu empfehlen. Als Alternative zu hektisch notierten Listen oder teuren Zwischenzeitnahmen mein Vorschlag: Mit Sprühlack einen Punkt auf die Startnummer. 
So kann im Ziel kontrolliert werden, ob jeder an dieser Kontrollstelle vorbeigekommen ist. Natürlich müsste diese Stelle in einem Bereich liegen, in dem das Tempo sehr langsam ist und die Teilnehmer ggfls. hintereinander fahren, um jeden markieren zu können und die Fahrer nicht zu behindern. Die Kurzstrecke würde entsprechend mit mind. 1 Pkt., die Langstrecke mit mind. 2 Pkt. (versch. Farbe) gekennzeichnet.

Aber wie ich die Organisatoren einschätze, werden sie an all das zuvor beschriebene schon gedacht haben... 

Bis dahin, ich freu mich drauf!


----------



## powderJO (27. Juli 2010)

der halbmarathon startet wirklich früher als die langdistanz? kann ich mir nicht vorstellen eigentlich...


----------



## Chr!s (29. Juli 2010)

Entwarnung, nachdem mit den Organisatoren Kontakt aufgenommen wurde, hat man nun beim BDR die Änderung eingereicht, die Langdistanz vor der Kurzdistanz starten zu lassen. Sobald die Bestätigung eingeht, wird dies auch auf der HP veröffentlicht.
Hinsichtlich der Durchfahrtskontrollen wird man noch mit dem Zeitnehmer beraten, ob von deren Seite Möglichkeiten bestehen.

Man sieht also, die Jungs sind voll dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reiler (30. Juli 2010)

was ich s c h e i s s e finde ist, dass man nur per bankeinzug mitfahren kann. oder irre ich-wenn ja, fahr ich net mit-bankdaten gehören nicht zu so ner veranstaltung...


----------



## TiffyI (30. Juli 2010)

Du kannst doch auch vor Ort nachmelden und bar bezahlen...


----------



## Kastel67 (30. Juli 2010)

Reiler schrieb:


> was ich s c h e i s s e finde ist, dass man nur per bankeinzug mitfahren kann. oder irre ich-wenn ja, fahr ich net mit-bankdaten gehören nicht zu so ner veranstaltung...




Es soll ja Leute geben die verlangen nach ihrer AGB sogar Vorkasse. Und schreiben dann noch " Eine Auftragsannahme meinerseits kommt erst zustande mit ausgeführter Arbeit/Lieferung." Find ich viel schlimmer als Bankeinzug ... dem man 6 Wochen widersprechen kann.

Gruß k67


----------



## Reiler (31. Juli 2010)

TiffyI schrieb:


> Du kannst doch auch vor Ort nachmelden und bar bezahlen...



das komm nicht in frage-wozu nachmeldegebühren zahlen...überall  kann man überweisen-nur da nicht...


----------



## Chr!s (4. August 2010)

Eine Streckenbesichtigung wird weiterhin von Seiten des Veranstalters abgelehnt. Schade...
(Aber spätestens 2 Tage danach wird es hier von GPS Daten nur so wimmeln, könnte ich mir vorstellen. Von daher ist's für die Wiederholung der Veranstaltung unerheblich, ob die Streckenführung im voraus oder später bekannt gegeben wird, oder? Noch hab ich Hoffnung...)


----------



## mac_world (5. August 2010)

Wir haben hier in der Region Boppard mittlerweile vier MTB Veranstaltungen (Emmelshausen, Oppenhausen, Rhens, Bad Salzig). Durch die Vielzahl der Veranstaltungen sind die Waldeigentümer, Naturschützer, Jagdpächter und Stadtverwaltungen sehr sensibel geworden. Deshalb haben wir mit allen Beteiligten zusammengearbeitet, das der Bike Day überhaupt stattfinden kann. Eine Bedingung ist es, das es vorab keine Streckenbesichtung gibt.

Für den Bike Day wurden einige Streckenteile von der Stadtverwaltung nur für diesen Tag genehmigt. Wenn diese Streckenteile nach der Veranstaltung gefahren werden ist dies verboten. In der Bopparder Region wurden solche Wege in der letzten Zeit öfter kontrolliert und es kam auch schon zu Ordnungsstrafen.

Wir sind der Meinung um langfristig planen zu können, ist es immer ein geben und nehmen.


----------



## Chr!s (5. August 2010)

mac_world schrieb:


> Wir haben hier in der Region Boppard mittlerweile vier MTB Veranstaltungen (Emmelshausen, Oppenhausen, Rhens, Bad Salzig). Durch die Vielzahl der Veranstaltungen sind die Waldeigentümer, Naturschützer, Jagdpächter und Stadtverwaltungen sehr sensibel geworden. Deshalb haben wir mit allen Beteiligten zusammengearbeitet, das der Bike Day überhaupt stattfinden kann. Eine Bedingung ist es, das es vorab keine Streckenbesichtung gibt.
> 
> Für den Bike Day wurden einige Streckenteile von der Stadtverwaltung nur für diesen Tag genehmigt. Wenn diese Streckenteile nach der Veranstaltung gefahren werden ist dies verboten. In der Bopparder Region wurden solche Wege in der letzten Zeit öfter kontrolliert und es kam auch schon zu Ordnungsstrafen.
> 
> Wir sind der Meinung um langfristig planen zu können, ist es immer ein geben und nehmen.



Hallo Mac,

da ich in der TG Boppard beschäftigt bin und der 1. Vorsitzende der TG gleichzeitig die Funktion des Leiters des Forstamts Boppard inne hat, ist mir zweifellos klar, wo hier die Problemfelder liegen. 
Wenn das Ausbleiben einer Streckenbesichtigung eine Bedingung für die Genehmigung war, sollte noch mehr darauf geachtet werden, dass die Voraussetzungen für den Rennverlauf für alle Teilnehmer gleich bleiben. In Rhens gab es Leute, die abgekürzt haben. Manche ungewollt, andere mit Streckenkenntnis. Dort gab es keine Kontrollen auf der Strecke und einem Großteil des Feldes war, wie gesagt, das Terrain und die Streckenführung bekannt. 
Auch beim Bike-Day gibt es eine Vielzahl an Personen, denen der Verlauf der Strecke bekannt ist und die bei der Meisterschaftswertung starten. Da keine Besichtigung angeboten werden kann, sollte meiner Meinung nach kontrolliert werden. Kannst du evtl. dazu schon etwas sagen, Mac?
(Nicht falsch verstehen, ich spreche hier keinen Generalverdacht gegen einheimische Fahrer oder Fahrer aus den Reihen der Organisatoren aus. Einheimisch bin ich auch. Nur leider hat die Erfahrung, z.B. in Rhens gezeigt, dass eben nicht jeder fair unterwegs ist)


----------



## mac_world (5. August 2010)

Hallo Christian,

in Rhens liegt die Problematik auf der Hand. Der Streckenplan ist im Internet veröffentlich und es ist einfach, wenn man das dann will, dort abzukürzen. Bei uns werden keine Pläne veröffentlich, wir werden auch genügend Personal in den Wald stellen, um solche Situationen zu vermeiden.

Zum Thema Streckenkennis kann ich sagen das nur Leute aus unserem Orgateam, die an diesem Tag nicht fahren, die aktuellen Strecken kennen und das ist auch nur ein sehr kleiner Kreis von Personen. Für Chancengleichheit ist also absolut gesorgt.

Gruß

Marc


----------



## Chr!s (6. August 2010)

Na dann, auf nach Bad Salzig


----------



## Kastel67 (11. August 2010)

Chr!s schrieb:


> Entwarnung, nachdem mit den Organisatoren Kontakt aufgenommen wurde, hat man nun beim BDR die Änderung eingereicht, die Langdistanz vor der Kurzdistanz starten zu lassen. Sobald die Bestätigung eingeht, wird dies auch auf der HP veröffentlicht.
> Hinsichtlich der Durchfahrtskontrollen wird man noch mit dem Zeitnehmer beraten, ob von deren Seite Möglichkeiten bestehen.
> 
> Man sieht also, die Jungs sind voll dabei!



Der Download Flyer weißt die Änderung inzwischen auch aus.

Gruß k67


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mac_world (13. August 2010)

[FONT=Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]Die ersten 100 Anmeldungen sind geschafft.

Halbmarathon: 55
Kurzstrecke: 45

Mit Heike Hundertmark vom Team Rothaus-Cube, Michael Bonnekessel (Deutscher Meister XC Master 2) und Christopher Görgen vom Team Bulls haben sich schon ein paar namhafte Biker gemeldet.

Erst 6 Fahrer haben sich bis jetzt für die Rheinland-Meisterschaft gemeldet.

Meldet Euch an. Denkt daran die ersten 400 Starter bekommen eine Uvex Sportbrille.


Viele Grüße
das sebamed Orgateam[/FONT]


----------



## flämischer löwe (13. August 2010)

Was ein Wochenende !!!! 

Samstag morgen Daun, für mich auf der langstrecke Rheinland Pfalz Meisterschaft,
Samstag abends Daun, Rheinland Cup Nightrace, derzeit gesamt 3. also wichtig, 
Sonntag morgen *SEBAMED BIKE DAY ** !!!!! *Rheinland Meisterschaft !!


----------



## Kastel67 (13. August 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Was ein Wochenende !!!!
> 
> Samstag morgen Daun, für mich auf der langstrecke Rheinland Pfalz Meisterschaft,
> Samstag abends Daun, Rheinland Cup Nightrace, derzeit gesamt 3. also wichtig,
> Sonntag morgen *SEBAMED BIKE DAY ** !!!!! *Rheinland Meisterschaft !!



Na Na, so oft wie Du da duschen musst würde ich Dir dies
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 und das 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




empfehlen. Sonst gibt es Knitterfältchen!!!


----------



## flämischer löwe (13. August 2010)




----------



## Kastel67 (14. August 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


>



@flämischer Löwe: Dann schaust Du eben am Sonntag morgen hier 

 vorbei. Da  gibt es dann eine Tasse Kaffee für Dich.

Gruß k67


----------



## Kastel67 (17. August 2010)

Es dürfen ab sofort auch Fragen gestellt werden:

Welche Bereifung?? 

Fully oder HT??

Duschen gemischt oder getrennt??

Flaschen an der Strecke (die aus Plastik mit Deckel)?? 

Gruß k67


----------



## powderJO (17. August 2010)

was passiert wenn man sich leider wieder abmelden muss? gibt es eine startgeld erstattung?


----------



## mac_world (18. August 2010)

@powderJo: Schick uns bitte eine E-Mail mit deinen Daten an die [email protected] Dann regeln wir das.*javascript:linkTo_UnCryptMailto('nbjmup;cjlfebzAtfcbnfe/ef');
*


----------



## TiffyI (18. August 2010)

Kastel67 schrieb:


> Na Na, so oft wie Du da duschen musst würde ich Dir dies
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Klasse!! Ich lach mich tot!! Wir sehen uns!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (18. August 2010)

mac_world schrieb:


> @powderJo: Schick uns bitte eine E-Mail mit deinen Daten an die [email protected] Dann regeln wir das.*javascript:linkTo_UnCryptMailto('nbjmup;cjlfebzAtfcbnfe/ef');
> *




prima*. schicke die mail heute raus. 




*obwohl ich natürlich lieber mitgefahren wäre...


----------



## Kastel67 (22. August 2010)

Aufgrund zahlreicher Nachfragen warum keine Streckenbesichtung angeboten  wird, haben wir die Rubrik Naturschutz eingerichtet.


----------



## Chr!s (23. August 2010)

Gibt's eine Altersbeschränkung bzw. ein Mindestalter für den Marathon? Es geht nur um die MTB-Strecke...
In der Ausschreibung steht zwar, dass eine Einverständniserklärung der Erziehungsberechtigten für Teilnehmer unter 18 Jahren erforderlich und ein Start für Junioren (Jg. 92/91) nur auf der 42er Runde möglich ist. Ein Mindestalter finde ich aber nicht.
Wäre es also auch für Kinder möglich (ggfls. in Begleitung eines Übungsleiters oder Erwachsenen) teilzunehmen? Warum ich frage, ist klar. Es besteht natürlich Interesse.


----------



## mac_world (27. August 2010)

Wir haben auf unserer Homepage das Thema Altersbeschränkung eingebaut. Siehe Reglement MTB Rennen:

*Altersbeschränkungen:*
Marathonstrecke (60 km): Teilnahme ab 17 Jahren
Kurzstrecke (40 km): Teilnahme ab 15 Jahren
(Bis 18 Jahren braucht der Sportler die schriftliche Einwilligung des Erziehungsberechtigten).


----------



## Kastel67 (28. August 2010)

Ich werde mich mal morgen schlau machen wie die Strecke prinzipiell Regen wegsteckt und wie die Reifenwahl aussehen sollte. 
Duschgel steht zumindest genug zur Verfügung. Muss keiner schmutzig nach hause fahren.

Gruß k67


----------



## Cattie (29. August 2010)

Dann will ich auch mal?

1.Wie viele Leute sind schon angemeldet (hat man noch Chance auf eine Brille)?
2.Kann man sich auf jeden Fall Sonntagsnachmelden, oder gibt es ein Teilnehmerlimit nach oben?
3. Wie lang wird die Fahrtdauer im Schnitt etwa für die Kurzstrecke und den Halbmarathon sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kastel67 (29. August 2010)

Cattie schrieb:


> Dann will ich auch mal?
> 
> 1.Wie viele Leute sind schon angemeldet (hat man noch Chance auf eine Brille)?
> 2.Kann man sich auf jeden Fall Sonntagsnachmelden, oder gibt es ein Teilnehmerlimit nach oben?
> 3. Wie lang wird die Fahrtdauer im Schnitt etwa für die Kurzstrecke und den Halbmarathon sein?



Zu 1. Das mit der Brille klappt auf jeden Fall. Bisher 13 Mädchen und 143 Buben. 

Zu 2. Dich bekommen wir auf jeden Fall noch unter. Im Zweifelsfall ist die Orga mit selbst gebackenen Käsekuchen bestechlich (zumindest ich für meinen Teil). 

Zu 3. Schwierig!!! Rechne mal mit 2 3/4 und 4 Stunden. Wobei die Schwankungen natürlich enorm sein können. 

Gruß k67


----------



## Chr!s (29. August 2010)

Wird noch eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung o.ä. online gestellt, die von den Erziehungsberechtigten für Starter unter 18 Jahren unterzeichnet werden muss oder reicht ein formloses Schreiben?
Ist dieses Schreiben Voraussetzung für die Registrierung/ Anmeldung oder genügt die Vorlage beim Abholen der Startunterlagen?

Die Gruppenanmeldung soll laut BR-Timing sofern nicht faxschriftlich, postalisch an "Sebabike" geschickt werden. Ist die Adresse für Sebabike dieselbe wie von SebaMed? Eine andere finde ich nicht.


----------



## Cattie (29. August 2010)

Das klingt doch schon mal gut. Wie fahrtechnisch anspruchsvoll ist denn die Strecke? Bin eigentlich mehr auf dem Rennrad unterwegs. Auf den Fotos sieht es eigentlich mehr nach waldautobahn aus, oder täuscht das?


----------



## Kastel67 (29. August 2010)

Das ist alles fahrbar. Wobei die Strecke wie immer ein Kompromiss zwischen den Interessen der verschiedenen Parteien wie Teamfahrern, Hobbyfahrern, Forst, Jägern und anderen Waldnutzern ist.
Du kannst aber davon ausgehen, dass wir niemanden hilflos auf der Strecke zurücklassen. 
Erfahrung ist die Summe aller Fehler die man gemacht hat und nur erfahrene Fahrer fahren ganz vorne.
Also nur zu.

Gruß k67


----------



## zuki (30. August 2010)

Moin Moin, 

auf der Homepage steht:
*Start und Ziel:
*Binger Straße 80, 56154 Boppard  Bad Salzig 

Ab wann und wo werden denn Startunterlagen ausgegeben. Habe ich vielleicht überlesen?

Viele Grüße!


----------



## mac_world (30. August 2010)

Die Startnummernausgabe ist am Samstag von 17:00 - 19:00 Uhr.
Und Sonntags von 7:30 - 9:00 Uhr.

Das wird auf der Homepage auch noch veröffentlicht.


----------



## zuki (30. August 2010)

mac_world schrieb:


> Die Startnummernausgabe ist am Samstag von 17:00 - 19:00 Uhr.
> Und Sonntags von 7:30 - 9:00 Uhr.
> 
> Das wird auf der Homepage auch noch veröffentlicht.



Danke!


----------



## Jo.wa (30. August 2010)

Kastel67 schrieb:


> Zu 1. Das mit der Brille klappt auf jeden Fall. Bisher 13 Mädchen und 143 Buben.
> 
> Zu 2. Dich bekommen wir auf jeden Fall noch unter. Im Zweifelsfall ist die Orga mit selbst gebackenen Käsekuchen bestechlich (zumindest ich für meinen Teil).
> 
> ...



Dann häng ich meine Radkarriere aber an den Nagel!!


----------



## flämischer löwe (30. August 2010)

Wenn du es unter 4 Std. schaffst ????


----------



## Kastel67 (30. August 2010)

Jo.wa schrieb:


> Dann häng ich meine Radkarriere aber an den Nagel!!



Kleiner .... Du musst sowieso beide Runden fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (1. September 2010)

Ich würde gerne das Thema Reifenwahl nochmal ausgraben.

Was ist denn für ein Untergrund zu erwarten?
Eher fest, auch wenn es vorher regnen sollte, oder ist auch mit grösserem Matsch zu rechnen?

Aulhausen bin ich mit Nobbys gefahren, was ganz gut ging.
Wenns besser geht habe ich aber nichts dagegen.


----------



## Kastel67 (1. September 2010)

Also die Reifen. Nach Sichtung des Langzeitwetterberichtes (freu), sollte es ausreichend sein Kombinationen wie RaceKing und Racing Ralph zu fahren. Auch läßt die Strecke dies zu. 
Dies gilt auch für die Veranstaltung unserer Nachbarn.

Gruß k67


----------



## Kastel67 (1. September 2010)

Wetter  .... hoffe der Link bleibt aktuell ... und das Wetter trocken.


----------



## powderJO (1. September 2010)

vielen dank für die kulante startgeldregelung. ich wäre echt super gerne bei euch gefahren (in der alten heimat) aber dank brötchengeber ist es leider nicht möglich. ich hoffe es wird ein riesiger erfolg und das rennen findet eine wiederholung.


----------



## Kastel67 (4. September 2010)

200 geht durch .... das muss die Anmeldung abkönnen Herr Kaleu!!

Die ersten 200 Anmeldungen sind gebucht. Wofür wir für uns bedanken.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Beide Strecken wurden fast gleichmäßig gewählt, was uns umso mehr freut, lagen wir doch mit der Auswahl der Distanzen nicht so daneben.

Also ran, es sind noch Startplätze frei und  die ersten 400 Anmeldung bekommen die  Sonnenbrille Highway
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 von unserem Sponsor UVEX ins Startpaket gepackt.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß k67


----------



## elmar schrauth (6. September 2010)

Stimmen eigentlich die Höhenmeterangaben ? Oder sind Up- und Dowhillmeter addiert?


----------



## Kastel67 (6. September 2010)

Hallo Elmar,

wir haben nur die Höhenmeter "hoch" genommen und Dein Alter hinzu addiert. Geht also noch einiges ab.

Gruß k67


----------



## Chr!s (6. September 2010)

Ist umbuchen noch möglich? Kurz auf Lang und umgekehrt?


----------



## flämischer löwe (6. September 2010)

Du Memme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chr!s (7. September 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Du Memme



Ja, ja, wer den Schaden hat...


----------



## mac_world (7. September 2010)

Nachmeldung und Ummeldungen sind noch bis 30 Minuten vor Start möglich. Aber das schaffst du schon. 

Zum Thema Höhenmeter. Die Höhenprofile passen schon ganz gut. Ich bin gestern noch die Kurzstrecke gefahren. Lt. Garmin waren es 980 Höhenmeter. An der Verpflegungsstelle bei km 26 sind es schon 830 Höhenmeter.

Die Wetteraussichten fürs Wochenende sehen bis jetzt sehr gut aus.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Chr!s (7. September 2010)

mac_world schrieb:


> [...] das schaffst du schon.  [...]



Danke für das Vertrauen, wo ich doch noch "nie" in meinem Leben so etwas gefahren bin...


----------



## Kastel67 (7. September 2010)

Pierre   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Chris


----------



## flämischer löwe (7. September 2010)

Können wir so nicht machen, wir sind ja Team Kollegen

Wenn ich Samstag den Doppeleinsatz hatte muß der Chris mir Sonntag helfen, er kennt sich ja auch noch rund um Boppard aus


----------



## Kastel67 (9. September 2010)

Ich glaube mit Regen und Schlamm wird das dieses Jahr nix!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







wohl eher viel Sonne ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kastel67 (10. September 2010)

Die Startertüte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Im Startgeld enthalten ist:
*- Verpflegung auf der Strecke an den Verpflegungsstationen 
- Zielverpflegung
- sebamed Sportdusche 200ml
- Gutschein sebamed Restruktur Shampoo 200 ml
- UVEX Sonnenbrille
- Zeitschrift Bike (September Ausgabe)
- Präsent von HARIBO
- Gutschein für eine Portion Nudeln (Bolognese, Käse oder Tomatensauce)
- Professionelle Transponderzeitmessung ohne Rückgabe des Transponders
- Reparaturservice (Fahrrad Service Dorfrad, Bad Salzig)
- Duschen nach dem Zieleinlauf (Grundschule Bad Salzig)
- MTB Waschplatz
- Online Siegerurkunden
- 2,- Euro Spende für das ambulante Kinderhospitz in Koblenz 






Wer sich kurzfristig entscheidet an den MTB Rennen teilzunehmen, kann  sich am Samstag von 17:00 - 19:00 Uhr und am Sonntag bis 30 Minuten vor  Rennbeginn noch nachmelden.

Wir sehen uns am Sonntag!

*Startordnung / Strecken:*
Die Startaufstellung erfolgt in zwei Startblöcken, gemäß der Streckenlängen

*Startberechtigt:*
Auf allen Strecken sind Hobby- und Lizenzfahrer Startberechtigt 
*Streckenlängen:
*Halbmarathon    40km     960hm   Startzeit: 9:45 Uhr
Marathon           60km  1.600hm   Startzeit: 9:30 Uhr 
 Die Teilnehmer der Offiziellen Marathon  Rheinland-Meisterschaft müssen bei der Anmeldung unbedingt ihre  Lizenznummer angeben. In der Staraufstellung werden die Teilnehmer der  RLM vorne platziert und erhalten einen gesonderten Startnummerkreis. 
*Klasseneinteilung:*
Herren (1991 - 1981)        19 - 29 Jahre
Senioren 1 (1980 - 1970)  30 - 40 Jahre
Senioren 2 (1969 - 1960)  41 - 50 Jahre
Senioren 3 (1959 - 1950)  51 - 60 Jahre
Senioren 4 (1949 und älter) 61 Jahre und älter 
 Damen (1991 - 1981)
Seniorinnen (1980 und älter) 
 Junioren/Juniorinnen (1993 - 1992)
Nur 42 km Nicht Lizenzierte Sportler brauchen schriftliche Einwilligung des Erziehungsberechtigten.

*Altersbeschränkungen:*
Marathonstrecke (60 km): Teilnahme ab 17 Jahren
Kurzstrecke (40 km): Teilnahme ab 15 Jahren
(Bis 18 Jahren braucht der Sportler die schriftliche Einwilligung des Erziehungsberechtigten). 
*Start und Ziel:
*Binger Straße 80, 56154 Boppard  Bad Salzig

*Startnummernausgabe:*
Samstag, 11.09. von 17:00 - 19:00 Uhr
Sonntags, 12.09. von 7:30 - 9:00 Uhr 
*Startgeld:
*Das Startgeld  beträgt, für die 40km Strecke:  22,-und für die 62km Strecke  25,-.  Nachmeldegebühr (ab 05.09.10) für beide Strecken jeweils 5, .  Anmeldungen sind bis zum Renntag 30 Minuten vor dem jeweiligen Start  möglich.


----------



## zuki (12. September 2010)

Ich hoffe alle Teilnehmer hatten eine schöne Veranstaltung. Ich war leider kurzfristig verhindert. Bin aber im nächsten Jahr ganz sicher dabei.


----------



## leon09 (12. September 2010)

Jungs und Mädels, da hat alles geklappt... Absolut Top!!!!


----------



## lateville (12. September 2010)

... SCHADE!!

Nach der teueren und schlechten  Veranstaltung gestern in Daun, hätte ich mich besser für das hier heute entschieden.

Na ja ! Nächstes Jahr


----------



## asphaltjunkie (12. September 2010)

Sehr schöne Veranstaltung.
Alles richtig Gemacht. 2011 kommen bestimmt alle und noch viel mehr MTB Fahrer zum Bike Day.


----------



## flämischer löwe (12. September 2010)

Ganz Klasse gelaufen,
Top Strecke
Top Orga
Top Posten
Top Beutel
Top Preise
Top ...... alles.

Den Termin für 2011 sollten sich alle frei halten !!!

Aber bitte ohne Überschneidung mit anderen Terminen, der Ultra MA in Daun, das Sprint Rennen in Daun und den Seba hab ich jetzt in den Knochen, nächstes Jahr fahr ich nur noch Etappen Rennen. 



Foto Alfons Benz , ich beim City Sprint gestern Nacht


----------



## Cattie (12. September 2010)

Es war mein ersten MTB Halbmarathon und besser hätte der Start nicht ausfallen können!
Top Orga und Strecke! Ich komme nächstes Jahr wieder!


----------



## dib (12. September 2010)

Da kann Ich meinen Vorrednern ja nur zustimmen! 
SchÃ¶ne schnelle Strecke, klasse Organisation, tolle Streckenposten und natÃ¼rlich klasse Einheimische die wie die wilden angefeuert haben!  
 Nicht zu vergessen das Starterpaket das ja mal echt Ã¼ppig ausgefallen ist!
 Aber ein klein bisschen Kritik ist auch angebracht..... (muss meiner Meinung nach leider sein)
 Die Streckenauszeichnung war soweit O.K. bis auf einige Abbiegungen am ende von schnellen SteilstÃ¼cken.
 Da wÃ¤re eine frÃ¼here deutliche AnkÃ¼ndigung manchmal echt nÃ¶tig gewesen.

(Meckern auf hohem Niveau âoffâ)


Ansonsten weiter so, ich freu mich aufÂ´s nÃ¤chste mal!


----------



## Kastel67 (12. September 2010)

Für einen Kaltstart von 0 auf 100 eine reife Leistung.

Wir bitten um mehr Kritik und Anregungen.

Und vielen Dank an Toni N.

Gruß k67


----------



## Kastel67 (12. September 2010)

Die Idee von Poison fand ich auch recht leib.





Gruß k67


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mac_world (13. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank für eure positiven Bewertungen und natürlich auch für die Kritik. Uns hat der Tag, trotz der vielen Arbeit, sehr viel Spaß gemacht und wir haben uns gefreut das es so gut angenommen wurde. Einen Bericht werden wir in den nächsten Tag auf unserer Homepage veröffentlichen. Wir haben viele Bilder gemacht. Die werden die nächsten Tage auf der Homepage gestellt.

Zum Thema Streckenbeschildung:
Da wir das zum ersten Mal gemacht haben, sind uns auch schon beim ausschildern und später beim Abfahren wieder einige Ideen gekommen, was wir nächstes Jahr noch verbessern können.

Vielen Dank für euer Kommen und bis zum nächsten Jahr.

Viele Grüße

das sebamed Orga Team


----------



## Cattie (13. September 2010)

Werden auch die Ergebnisslisten online gestellt?


----------



## schoeppi (13. September 2010)

Dann gebe ich auch nochmal meinen Senf dazu.

Insgesamt eine sehr, sehr gute Veranstaltung.
Will nich nochmal alles wiederholen was schon gesagt wurde.

Ein paar kleine Kritikpunkte habe ich aber.
Etwas problematisch war das Auflaufen den Langstreckler auf die Kurzstreckler.
Da vor allem die schnellen Langstreckler in die Situation kamen war das auf den schmalen Abfahrten im Wald gelegentlich kritisch. Überholen war da nur schwer möglich. Ärgerlich für die, die aufgehalten wurden, sowie auch für die langsameren, die alle Hände voll zu tun hatten gut runter zu kommen.
Die rutschige Strecke tat ihr übriges.
Ein grösserer Zeitabstand beim Start würde das Problem weitgehend lösen.

Auch die Kurzstrecke fand ich recht anspruchsvoll.
"Geübte Einsteiger", wie es hieß, wären wohl überfordert gewesen.
Die Schlussabfahrt mit 25% Gefälle auf einem max. 30cm breiten, rutschigem Trail,
für Einsteiger vielleicht etwas zuviel des Guten.
Aber davon gab es eh nicht so viele hatte ich den Eindruck.
Auch auf der Kurzstrecke waren die meisten keine Einsteiger mehr.

Aber bitte, das ist nur ganz, ganz leise Kritik.
Es war wirklich toll und hat extrem viel Spass gemacht.

Wie Arnie sagen würde: "I`ll be back!"


----------



## asphaltjunkie (13. September 2010)

Ein Kritikpunkt habe ich noch, die Duschen. Etwas näher am Veranstaltungs- Gelände.


----------



## frankcasalla (13. September 2010)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Dann gebe ich auch nochmal meinen Senf dazu.
> 
> Insgesamt eine sehr, sehr gute Veranstaltung.
> Will nich nochmal alles wiederholen was schon gesagt wurde.
> ...



Ja,

klasse Veranstalltung und eine Strecke mit allem was Spaß macht!!

Die Kritik kann ich nicht verstehen,weil wir Kurzstreckler den Langstrecklern aufgefahren sind,aber das gehört zum Radrennen und überholen schafft doch neue Moral


----------



## Kastel67 (13. September 2010)

frankcasalla schrieb:


> Ja,
> 
> klasse Veranstalltung und eine Strecke mit allem was Spaß macht!!
> 
> Die Kritik kann ich nicht verstehen,weil wir Kurzstreckler den Langstrecklern aufgefahren sind,aber das gehört zum Radrennen und überholen schafft doch neue Moral



Musste ich auch drüber nachdenken. Eventuell sind nach der Streckenzusammenführung welche aufeinander aufgefahren. Aber das ist zeitlich soweit hinten, dass eine Entzerrung am Start nichts bringt, da ist das Zeitfenster kurz vorm Ziel zu groß. Da würden sich immer welche treffen. Aber so dicht kann der Verkehr nicht mehr gewesen sein.

Gruß k67


----------



## Chr!s (13. September 2010)

Kastel67 schrieb:


> Musste ich auch drüber nachdenken. Eventuell sind nach der Streckenzusammenführung welche aufeinander aufgefahren. Aber das ist zeitlich soweit hinten, dass eine Entzerrung am Start nichts bringt, da ist das Zeitfenster kurz vorm Ziel zu groß. Da würden sich immer welche treffen. Aber so dicht kann der Verkehr nicht mehr gewesen sein.
> 
> Gruß k67



Ich denke schoeppi meinte, dass die ersten der Langstrecke auf gleichem Wege von Weiler runter an den Rhein gefahren sind, wie die Kurzstrecke und dass es da zu Problemen kam. Stimmts?

Von mir gibts auch 
Es hat alles gepasst.


----------



## Kastel67 (13. September 2010)

Chr!s schrieb:


> Ich denke schoeppi meinte, dass die ersten der Langstrecke auf gleichem Wege von Weiler runter an den Rhein gefahren sind, wie die Kurzstrecke und dass es da zu Problemen kam. Stimmts?
> 
> Von mir gibts auch
> Es hat alles gepasst.



Ach ist ja auch egal ... ich bin auf der kurzen Strecke sowieso Letzter geworden.


----------



## mac_world (14. September 2010)

Zum Thema Streckzusammenführung Kurz und Langstrecke haben wir vorher ein Zeitfenster berechnet das die Schnellen Fahrer von der Langstrecke nur mit schnellen Fahreren auf der Kurzstrecke in die Weilerer Bach einbiegen. Da wir aber keine Erfahrungswerte hatten war das schwierig vorherzusehen. Vielleicht versuchen wir nächstes Jahr das Zeitfenster etwas zu verändern. Dabei dürfen wir nicht vergessen das der Ort Bad Salzig nicht zu lange gesperrt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (14. September 2010)

mac_world schrieb:


> Zum Thema Streckzusammenführung Kurz und Langstrecke haben wir vorher ein Zeitfenster berechnet das die Schnellen Fahrer von der Langstrecke nur mit schnellen Fahreren auf der Kurzstrecke in die Weilerer Bach einbiegen.


 
Genau das meinte ich.

Hab mir gerade mal die Ergebnisliste angeschaut.
So wies aussieht hatte ich es da mit den führenden Langstrecklern zu tun wenn ich meine Zeit mit denen Vergleiche, genau genommen die
Herren auf Platz 1 und 2.
Jetzt weiss ich auch warum die so panisch waren.
Da die nächsten Langstreckler beinahe 20 Minuten später ins Ziel kamen gab es diese "unheimlichen Begegnungen" nicht allzu oft.


----------



## grzanka (14. September 2010)

wo finde ich das Video aus dem Führungswagen von der Langstrecke ?? da hat doch jemand gedreht.


----------



## dib (27. September 2010)

grzanka schrieb:


> wo finde ich das Video aus dem Führungswagen von der Langstrecke ?? da hat doch jemand gedreht.


Da bin ich ja auch mal gespannt wann und wo da was auftaucht!


----------



## mac_world (27. September 2010)

Es wird einen Film geben. Die Info dazu gibt es in den nächsten Tagen hier im Forum und auf unserer Homepage. Ich habe die Vorab Version schon gesehen und das ist richtig gut geworden.


----------



## Kastel67 (27. September 2010)

...und ich sehe bestimmt so etwas von gut aus....


----------



## grzanka (4. Oktober 2010)

kommt der Film noch bevor wir Schnee draußen haben ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knartzt (7. Oktober 2010)

Schnee?

-du meinst wohl eher Osterklocken...


Gruss knartzt


----------



## Kastel67 (11. Oktober 2010)

Er kommt noch. Wird eben noch vertont und muss dann noch bei der GL abgesegnet werden.

Gruß k67


----------



## Kastel67 (11. Oktober 2010)

Ich denke nächstes Jahr verbieten wir aus ästhetischen Gründen das Tragen von Kompressionsstrümpfen auf dem MTB ... das geht ja mal gar nicht!


----------



## flämischer löwe (11. Oktober 2010)

Ich wollte nächstes Jahr mit Haifisch Schuppen Einteiler Fahren


----------



## Kastel67 (11. Oktober 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ich wollte nächstes Jahr mit Haifisch Schuppen Einteiler Fahren



Transparente Haifisch Schuppen?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




......


----------



## mac_world (5. November 2010)

Wir haben vom Bike Day einen Film gemacht. Hier sind die beiden Links zum Film:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UjjVglDnGzk"]YouTube        - Film_Bike_Day_2010_Teil1.mpg[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eq_Qy1JGxb4"]YouTube        - Film_Bike_Day_2010_Teil2.mpg[/nomedia]

Viel Spaß beim anschauen!


----------



## grzanka (5. November 2010)

ah was ?? und wir haben noch kein Schnee draußen 

sau cool


----------



## mac_world (5. November 2010)

Wir haben uns extra beeilt. 
Es wird aber noch eine 5 min Kurzfassung von allen Highlights kommen. Dann wird aber bestimmt schon Schnee liegen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Kastel67 (5. November 2010)




----------



## mac_world (10. November 2010)

Den sebamed Bike Day wird es auch 2011 wieder geben. Am Sonntag den 11. September 2011 werden wir die Wiederholung des Bike Days anstreben. Eine Neuerung für 2011 kann ich schon sagen. Es werden 2011 drei Strecken angeboten, 28 km, 40 km und 62 km.

Alle weiteren Infos folgen die nächsten Monate auf unserer Homepage.

Viel Spaß beim Wintertraining!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cattie (10. November 2010)

Sehr gut. Dann kann ich das schon mal in meinen Kalender aufnehmen.


----------



## schoeppi (10. November 2010)

Ist vielleicht zu früh, aber wie ist die 28er Strecke gedacht?
Als Einsteiger/Familientour?

Wäre dann vielleicht was für meinen Junior.
Der war ganz begeistert von dem Video.


----------



## mac_world (11. November 2010)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Ist vielleicht zu früh, aber wie ist die 28er Strecke gedacht?
> Als Einsteiger/Familientour?
> 
> Wäre dann vielleicht was für meinen Junior.
> Der war ganz begeistert von dem Video.



Die Strecke wird schon auf dem Verlauf der beiden anderen Strecken sein. Die beiden Schlussabfahrt sind nicht ganz einfach, da muss schon eine gewisse Fahrsicherheit da sein, aber man kann sich dabei ja auch Zeit lassen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Manfred (14. November 2010)

Schön das es eine zweite Auflage der Sebamad bike Day gibt.
Aber warum wieder am WE an den die Vulkanbikemarathon in Daun statt findet?
Drei Rennen (Daun Citynight) am einen WE kann man leider nicht fahren.
Mal schauen welches Rennen man streicht.


----------



## flämischer löwe (15. November 2010)

Manfred schrieb:


> Schön das es eine zweite Auflage der Sebamad bike Day gibt.
> Aber warum wieder am WE an den die Vulkanbikemarathon in Daun statt findet?
> Drei Rennen (Daun Citynight) am einen WE kann man leider nicht fahren.
> Mal schauen welches Rennen man streicht.


 

Kann man schon !!!!


----------



## asphaltjunkie (15. November 2010)

Manfred schrieb:


> Schön das es eine zweite Auflage der Sebamad bike Day gibt.
> Aber warum wieder am WE an den die Vulkanbikemarathon in Daun statt findet?
> Drei Rennen (Daun Citynight) am einen WE kann man leider nicht fahren.
> Mal schauen welches Rennen man streicht.



An dehm Wochenende wird alles mitgenommen was kommt.


----------



## mac_world (16. November 2010)

Manfred schrieb:


> Schön das es eine zweite Auflage der Sebamad bike Day gibt.
> Aber warum wieder am WE an den die Vulkanbikemarathon in Daun statt findet?
> Drei Rennen (Daun Citynight) am einen WE kann man leider nicht fahren.
> Mal schauen welches Rennen man streicht.



Wir haben an dem Wochenende auch eine RTF und da ist es immer schwierig einen passenden Termin zu finden.
 Wir wollen auch nicht zu eine Massenveranstaltung werden und waren, trotz Daun, mit den Teilnehmerzahlen schon sehr zufrieden. Wir werden sehen wo es sich hin entwickelt.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Manfred (16. November 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Kann man schon !!!!



Habe ich gesehen, aber wie.

Ist klar das es schwer ist einen optimalen Termin zufinden.
Man muss sich entscheiden, dieses jahr bin ich die Sebamedday gefahren, nächstes Jahr werde ich dann vielleicht Daun wieder vorziehen.
Trotzdem wüsche ich euch viel Spass


----------



## mac_world (17. Januar 2011)

Der neue Flyer zum Bike Day 2011 steht zum download bereit:

http://www.sebamed-bike-day.de/6991.html?&style=1

Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kastel67 (19. Januar 2011)

Die Anmeldung für die MTB Rennen wird ab dem 01. Februar freigeschaltet.


----------



## mac_world (1. Februar 2011)

Die Anmeldung für den 2. sebamed Bike Day ist freigeschaltet.

*Termin:* Sonntag, 11.09.2011
Kurzstrecke       28km     670hm   Startzeit: 9:50 Uhr
Halbmarathon    40km     960hm   Startzeit: 9:40 Uhr
Marathon           60km  1.600hm   Startzeit: 9:30 Uhr 

Neu dieses Jahr ist die Kurzstrecke mit 28 km.

Hier könnte ihr euch anmelden: http://br-timing.de/html/anmeldung.html

Auch dieses Jahr haben wir wieder eine hochwertige Startertüte zusammengestellt. Für die ersten 300 Anmeldungen gibt es von Craft Kompressionsstrümpfe.


----------



## Kastel67 (9. Februar 2011)

Nachdem bei der ersten Veranstaltung die etwas entfernte Lage der Duschen zum Veranstaltungsgelände bemängelt wurde und wir unsere Teilnehmer nicht in den Rhein schupsen wollten, sind wir hierauf umgestiegen










Hoffe es gefällt.

Gruß k67


----------



## Cattie (9. Februar 2011)

Kastel67 schrieb:


> Nachdem bei der ersten Veranstaltung die etwas entfernte Lage der Duschen zum Veranstaltungsgelände bemängelt wurde und wir unsere Teilnehmer nicht in den Rhein schupsen wollten, sind wir hierauf umgestiegen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geilo, ich hoffe die weiblichen Modells von dem Foto gehören auch zur Miete und sind dann am Renntag anwesend


----------



## Kastel67 (2. März 2011)

Cattie schrieb:


> Geilo, ich hoffe die weiblichen Modells von dem Foto gehören auch zur Miete und sind dann am Renntag anwesend



Für Dich werden wir uns was einfallen lassen!


----------



## Vodka-Wasser (8. März 2011)

Angemeldet !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kastel67 (11. April 2011)

*

ANMELDEN!!  
*


----------



## mac_world (6. Juni 2011)

Uvex Cycling verlost 2 Startplätze für den sebamed Bike Day. Hier nachzulesen: https://www.facebook.com/uvexCYCLING?sk=app_7146470109


----------



## Chr!s (28. Juni 2011)

...anscheinend sind aktuell noch 210 Funktionssocken zu haben.
Aber es sind ja noch ein paar Monate...


----------



## zuki (13. Juli 2011)

Ich weiß ja nicht wer bei Euch die größten Teams und unter welchen Kriterien ermittelt hat. Aber unser Verein (MTB RheinBerg e.V.) ist mit bisher *7* Startern gemeldet. 

Laut Eurer hompage sind allerdings die größten Teams:
*Größte Teams:*
8 Starter Brexbach Gemsen
5 Starter X-Sport Kastellaun
4 Beckmanns Spargel Team


----------



## mac_world (13. Juli 2011)

Hallo zuki,

du hast recht. Das Problem ist das ihr euren Vereinsnamen in verschiedenen Ausführungen geschrieben habt. Ich habe es jetzt korrigiert. Ich finde aber nur 6 Anmeldungen?

Viele Grüße


----------



## zuki (13. Juli 2011)

mac_world schrieb:


> Hallo zuki,
> 
> du hast recht. Das Problem ist das ihr euren Vereinsnamen in verschiedenen Ausführungen geschrieben habt. Ich habe es jetzt korrigiert. Ich finde aber nur 6 Anmeldungen?
> 
> Viele Grüße



Moin, danke für Deine Antwort. Ich fahre Mittelstrecke. Oder habe ich mich verzählt?


----------



## mac_world (2. August 2011)

*INFO FÜR ALLE LIZENZFAHRER!*

Zusätzlich zur Rheinland MTB Meisterschaft richten wir dieses Jahr auch die Südwestdeutsche Meisterschaft aus. Auf der Anmeldeseite ist jetzt eine entsprechende Option hinterlegt.


----------



## mac_world (2. August 2011)

Diesen Rahmen gibt es dieses Jahr beim Bike Day zu gewinnen.


----------



## Kastel67 (2. August 2011)

Isch habsch nochmal in schön und groß eingebunden.


----------



## Kastel67 (13. August 2011)

Unser Partner Poison Bikes aus Mayen hat uns dieses Jahr einen *29er* (!!) Poison Lithium Rahmen zur Verfügung gestellt. Dieser wird unter allen  Teilnehmern verlost. Viel Glück!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mac_world (15. August 2011)

*Stand Anmeldungen 15. August:

Jetzt sind die 200 Anmeldungen erreicht:

31 Starter Kurzstrecke
80 Starter Mittelstrecke
89 Starter Langstrecke

Größte Teams:

11 Brexbach Gemsen
10 X-SPORT Kastellaun
7 MTB Rhein Berg e.V.

Denkt daran. Die ersten 300 Anmeldungen bekommen die CRAFT Kompressionsocken.*


----------



## Ellenbogen-Raus (24. August 2011)

Was habt ihr für Wetter geplant???, mir würden so 22-23° und etwas 
Sonne am besten gefallen. )

der Oberschinder(hannes)


----------



## mac_world (24. August 2011)

Das würde ich sofort unterschreiben. Aber zur Zeit ist das Wetter ja unberechenbar. Ich bin Samstag die Mittelstrecke gefahren. Super Wetter. Und Sonntag die Langstrecke, 1,5 Stunden Dauerregen. Aber die Strecken sind gut befahrbar. An der ein oder anderen Stelle müssen wir noch was machen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Ellenbogen-Raus (24. August 2011)

Wetter ist im Jahr 2011 etwas anders, wir hatten beim Schinder(hannes)
sogar Sonne und Staub 

Das Wetter spielt nur ein Rolle wie schnell das Rennen ist,
aber nicht wie viel Spass es macht.

und sag bitte dem Toni das er die Craft-Strümpfe fürs Schinder(hannes) team
(immerhin 7 Starter) schon mal vorwaschen soll 

der Oberschinder(hannes)
Termin vormerken:
8.Schinder(hannes) Emmelshausen 06.05.2012


----------



## mac_world (26. August 2011)

*Stand Anmeldungen 26. August:

Die 300 Voranmeldungen sind erreicht! Damit sind alle Craft Kompressionsocken vergeben.

302 Anmeldungen

54 Starter Kurzstrecke
131 Starter Mittelstrecke
117 Starter Langstrecke

Bei den teilnehmerstärksten Teams gibt es einen engen Zweikampf zwischen den Brexbach Gemsen und X-SPORT Kastellaun:

16 X-SPORT Kastellaun
14 Brexbach Gemsen
11 sebamed Bike Team
8 Schinder(hannes) MTB Emmelhausen
7 MTB Rhein Berg e. V.

34 Frauen und 268 Männer haben sich angemeldet.*


----------



## Kastel67 (30. August 2011)

Also das Wetter soll ja recht prima werden.


----------



## Cattie (30. August 2011)

Kastel67 schrieb:


> Also das Wetter soll ja recht prima werden.



Wenn es so wäre, dann wunderbar. Allerdings sind die Fritzen doch froh, wenn sie auf 2 Tage genau das Wetter voraussagen können


----------



## coffee_to_go_w (31. August 2011)

hallo zusammen, 

kommt hier jemand der ecke Köln / Bonn und kann uns mit zum bike day nehmen? 2personen + 2 räder?


----------



## Kastel67 (31. August 2011)

coffee_to_go_w schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> kommt hier jemand der ecke Köln / Bonn und kann uns mit zum bike day nehmen? 2personen + 2 räder?



Also im Zweifelsfall ist der Veranstaltungsort aus Richtung Köln oder Mainz auch extrem gut mit der Bahn zu erreichen. Das ist vom Bahnhof nur ein Katzensprung.

Gruß k67


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coffee_to_go_w (31. August 2011)

ist eher eine kosten + uhrzeitfrage. wenn jemand mit dem auto fährt müsste ich evtl. nicht um 5 uhr aufstehen ;-)


----------



## zuki (31. August 2011)

coffee_to_go_w schrieb:


> ist eher eine kosten + uhrzeitfrage. wenn jemand mit dem auto fährt müsste ich evtl. nicht um 5 uhr aufstehen ;-)



Der oder Diejenige müsste dann aber mit dem LKW fahren um zusätzlich die dreifache Menge an Mensch und Fahrrädern zu transportieren...


----------



## coffee_to_go_w (31. August 2011)

es soll ja tatsächlich leute geben die haben eine familienkutsche mit 6 sitzplätzen...habe ich zumindest mal gehört ;-)


----------



## mac_world (1. September 2011)

Die vorliegenden Anmeldungen zum sebamed Bike Day sind überwältigend !  Wir haben per heute bereits über 350 Anmeldungen. Geplant haben wir für  2011 mit 500 Teilnehmern/innen. Darauf sind auch alle nachfolgenden  Maßnahmen wie z.B. Starterpaket, Streckenverpflegung, Nudeln, Getränke  etc. ausgelegt. Damit auch die Nachmeldungen eine Chance haben, werden  wir das online Portal bei 450 Anmeldungen schließen. Nachmeldungen sind  dann nur noch am Renntag bis 30 min. vor dem jeweiligen Start möglich.

Wir bitten um Euer Verständnis.

Sportliche
Grüße
Euer Orgateam


----------



## juetim (5. September 2011)

Hi, hat denn zufaellig jemand ein Startnuemmerchen abzugeben fuer die etwas laengere Strecke - auch kurzfristigst?


----------



## nonopaul (7. September 2011)

Hi,

werde als MTB-Wiedereinsteiger (21Jahre) am Sonntag mein erstes MTB-Renne bestreiten, (erste mtb saison)^^ Wie läuft das genau ab, meine Kollegen sagten mir och sol mich soweit wie möglich nach vorne stellen da ich sonst am anfang aufgehalten werde bei den kleinen "hügeln", ist ihnen letztes jahr auch passierd.

Ich habe mich für die Sonderwertung RLP-Meisterschaft mit angemeldet, allerdings scheitert das daran das ich kein Lizenzfahrer bin richtig? (Auf der Anmeldeseite ist das etwas 2-deutig beschrieben) Der erste block ist ja nur für leute dieser Sonderwertung, kann ich dann einfach früh kommen und mich ca. ab 9 uhr dann in dem 2. Block nach vorne stellen? Starten alle gleichzeitig oder startet block eins leicht gestaffelt?

wie läuft das mit der anmeldung ab, wann sollte man vor Ort sein? Wie wird der Transponder für die Zeitnahme befestigt? Bekommen alle Fahrere eines Startblock sdie Startzeit des "ersten" oder wird für jedne die netto zeit gemessen.

wie sieht es mit den Verpflegungstellen aus, kann man dort durchfahren oder muss man anhalten?

Sry für die vielen fragen^^

gruß
Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dickerbert (7. September 2011)

Eine Frage kann ich dir beantworten: wo du dich hinstellst, ist eine Frage deines Fahrkönnens! Wenn du gut fährst, spricht nichts dagegen sich vorne hinzustellen. Wenn du allerdings noch nicht so fit bist, solltest du dich eher weiter hinten einreihen.
Es ist nervig, wenn es sich gerade in der Startphase im Trail staut weil Leute absteigend oder stürzen. Marathon ist eine Breitensportveranstaltung und es fahren Leute mit, die weder fitnessmäßig - noch fahrtechnisch mit den besten mithalten! Aber man sollte sich selbst gut genug einschätzen können um zu wissen ob man mit den guten Fahrern mithält oder sie blockiert. Nicht zuletzt wird auf schlechtere 
Fahrer mehr Rücksicht genommen, umso weiter hinten man ist. Vorne kann auch mal ein Ellenbogen vom Nebenmann drücken ;-) 

Zum Schluss noch: Ich denke, so hast du das auch nicht geplant, aber: wenn alle schon da stehen, außen vorbei drängeln und sich an die Spitze stellen ist nicht


----------



## Kastel67 (7. September 2011)

Das liebe Startpaket!


----------



## Chr!s (7. September 2011)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Eine Frage kann ich dir beantworten: wo du dich hinstellst, ist eine Frage deines Fahrkönnens! Wenn du gut fährst, spricht nichts dagegen sich vorne hinzustellen. Wenn du allerdings noch nicht so fit bist, solltest du dich eher weiter hinten einreihen.
> Es ist nervig, wenn es sich gerade in der Startphase im Trail staut weil Leute absteigend oder stürzen. Marathon ist eine Breitensportveranstaltung und es fahren Leute mit, die weder fitnessmäßig - noch fahrtechnisch mit den besten mithalten! Aber man sollte sich selbst gut genug einschätzen können um zu wissen ob man mit den guten Fahrern mithält oder sie blockiert. Nicht zuletzt wird auf schlechtere
> Fahrer mehr Rücksicht genommen, umso weiter hinten man ist. Vorne kann auch mal ein Ellenbogen vom Nebenmann drücken ;-)
> 
> Zum Schluss noch: Ich denke, so hast du das auch nicht geplant, aber: wenn alle schon da stehen, außen vorbei drängeln und sich an die Spitze stellen ist nicht



Hallo Paul,

ich kann dem dicken Bert nur zustimmen. Wenn du Wiedereinsteiger bist, lasse dir 3-4 Rennen Zeit, um deinen aktuellen Leistungsstand zu bestimmen. Danach weißt du, wo du dich beim Start hinstellen solltest. Oder, wenn du dich mit deinen Kollegen vergleichen kannst, die dich anscheinend schon gut beraten haben und in Boppard selbst gefahren sind, stell dich zu ihnen. Hier in Boppard kommen auf den ersten Kilometern tierische Steigungen auf dich zu, daher solltest du beim Start nicht überziehen und dir gleich die Beine zufahren. Für den Kopf ist es auch besser zu verdauen, wenn du von hinten andauernd Fahrer überholen kannst, als dauernd überholt zu werden.
Soweit ich weiß, starten alle Blocks gleichzeitig.
Wie der Transponder befestigt wird, sofern einer eingesetzt wird, erfährst du an der Anmeldung. Dort kann man sich bis 30 Min. vor dem Start des jew. Rennens noch nachmelden. Wie die Zeitnahme erfolgt, kannst du vielleicht beim Zeitnehmer erfragen. Müsste br-timing sein.
Verpflegen darf man sich, muss man aber nicht. Die Stellen sind zur Durchfahrt geeignet.

CU


----------



## nonopaul (7. September 2011)

danke für die tipps, ja ich werde drauf achten mich eher zu weit hinten einzuordnen als zu weit vorne^^

klingt vllt komsich aber ich freu mich auf die ersten 10km berg, ich bin vllt kein extremer bergfloh aber ich bin verhältnissmäßig berghoch stärker als berg runter^^


----------



## Cattie (7. September 2011)

Kann jmd. aus dem Orga-Team sagen, was genau es zu Trinken und zu Essen an den Stationen geben wird?
Also z.B. welches Iso Getränk? Wenn ich den Isotrink nicht vertrage, dann wäre das schlecht


----------



## mac_world (7. September 2011)

Hallo Cattie,

wir haben alles von Xenofit. Die Energieriegel, Gels und auch die Iso Getränke. Das Iso Getränk ist Mineral Light von Xenofit.

Viele Grüße


----------



## dickerbert (8. September 2011)

Wie sieht eigentlich die Strecke aus? Was für Böden sind in Boppard, und wie technisch wird es? 
Marathons fahre ich gerne mit dem Larsen TT, bei technischen Strecken hab ich allerdings lieber den RaRa drauf. 
Was meint ihr? Wie sind die Erfahrungen aus dem letzten Jahr?


----------



## Cattie (8. September 2011)

mac_world schrieb:


> Hallo Cattie,
> 
> wir haben alles von Xenofit. Die Energieriegel, Gels und auch die Iso Getränke. Das Iso Getränk ist Mineral Light von Xenofit.
> 
> Viele Grüße



Thx.


----------



## Dagon (9. September 2011)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Wie sieht eigentlich die Strecke aus? Was für Böden sind in Boppard, und wie technisch wird es?




Würde mich auch interessieren, da ich wohl auch die 2 Stunden Landstraßengekurve auf mich nehmen werde, um am Sonntag zu starten. (und derzeit Race Kings montiert habe).


----------



## Chr!s (9. September 2011)

Dagon schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren, da ich wohl auch die 2 Stunden Landstraßengekurve auf mich nehmen werde, um am Sonntag zu starten. (und derzeit Race Kings montiert habe).



Da sich sonst keiner meldet...
Die Strecke beginnt auf Asphalt und hatte 2010 auch im weiteren Verlauf ab und an einige Teerabschnitte drin. Der weitere Verlauf bewegt sich meistens auf Forstwegen, teilweise jedoch auf Single-Trails mit normalem Walduntergrund. Für meine Verhältnisse wenig Wurzeln, wenig Geröll. Das sind zumindest meine Erfahrungen von der Mitteldistanz von letztem Jahr. Weiß ja nicht, was der ein oder andere für Erfahrungen hat, ich denke, da wird es unterschiedliche Streckenbeschreibungen und Schwierigkeitseinstufungen geben.
Teilweise sind die Abfahrten doch recht knifflig und schmal. Die letzten 3 auch sehr schnell. Hier gibts definitiv einen Abschnitt von Rheinbay runter, der Geröll beinhaltet kann, vereinzelt mit Moos überzogen. Wenn am Samstag nicht gerade die Sonne vom Himmel brennt und alles abtrocknet, würde ich daher ne RoRo/ RaRa Kombi nem Larsen vorziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dodo1912 (9. September 2011)

sind am Sonntag Nachmeldungen vor Ort möglich?


----------



## Chr!s (9. September 2011)

@dodo1912: siehe hier



mac_world schrieb:


> Wir haben bereits über 350 Anmeldungen. Geplant haben wir für  2011 mit 500 Teilnehmern/innen. Darauf sind auch alle nachfolgenden  Maßnahmen wie z.B. Starterpaket, Streckenverpflegung, Nudeln, Getränke  etc. ausgelegt. Damit auch die Nachmeldungen eine Chance haben, werden  wir das online Portal bei 450 Anmeldungen schließen. Nachmeldungen sind  dann nur noch am Renntag bis 30 min. vor dem jeweiligen Start möglich.


----------



## dickerbert (9. September 2011)

Hier in dem Thread sind auch zwei Videos verlinkt, die habe ich gestern noch entdeckt. Es ist ganz schön viel Wiese dabei, ich werde also den RaRa aufziehen! Danke für die Einschätzung!


----------



## Cattie (9. September 2011)

Chr!s schrieb:


> Da sich sonst keiner meldet...
> Die Strecke beginnt auf Asphalt und hatte 2010 auch im weiteren Verlauf ab und an einige Teerabschnitte drin. Der weitere Verlauf bewegt sich meistens auf Forstwegen, teilweise jedoch auf Single-Trails mit normalem Walduntergrund. Für meine Verhältnisse wenig Wurzeln, wenig Geröll. Das sind zumindest meine Erfahrungen von der Mitteldistanz von letztem Jahr. Weiß ja nicht, was der ein oder andere für Erfahrungen hat, ich denke, da wird es unterschiedliche Streckenbeschreibungen und Schwierigkeitseinstufungen geben.
> Teilweise sind die Abfahrten doch recht knifflig und schmal. Die letzten 3 auch sehr schnell. Hier gibts definitiv einen Abschnitt von Rheinbay runter, der Geröll beinhaltet kann, vereinzelt mit Moos überzogen. Wenn am Samstag nicht gerade die Sonne vom Himmel brennt und alles abtrocknet, würde ich daher ne RoRo/ RaRa Kombi nem Larsen vorziehen.



Ich war zwar erst einmal dabei, aber genauso hätte ich die Strecke auch beaschrieben.


----------



## Chr!s (9. September 2011)

Cattie schrieb:


> Ich war zwar erst einmal dabei, aber genauso hätte ich die Strecke auch beaschrieben.



Hi Cattie,
ich war auch erst einmal dabei,... weil es das Event erst einmal gab. 
Auf gehts zum 2. SebaMed Bike Day!


----------



## mac_world (9. September 2011)

Hallo,

wir haben heute die Kurz- und Mittelstrecke ausgeschildert. Es hat heute noch ordentlich geregnet. Die Strecke ist aber nicht zu schlammig. Ich würde auch eine Kombi von RoRo/RaRa empfehlen. Anbei noch ein Foto von heute. Nachmeldungen sind am Sonntag auch noch möglich.

Morgen gehts weiter.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Cattie (9. September 2011)

Ich hoffe, dass die Sonne morgen gut brennt und alles möglichst trocken wird


----------



## Dagon (9. September 2011)

Danke euch! Dann werde ich morgen noch mal vorne auf RoRo wechseln. Schade um die 2 Wochen alte Milch.


----------



## dickerbert (10. September 2011)

Mein Bike ist jetzt auch mit RaRa bestückt, bei mir zu Hause sind die Wege schön rutschig....
Aber das wird schon, das Bild sieht zumindest nach nem feinen Trail aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dagon (10. September 2011)

Ich habe meinen Race King auch vorne drauf gelassen. Die Beschreibungen, das Bild hier und die Bilder auf Facebook sehen wirklich nicht danach aus, als ob man ein offeneres Profil oder längere Seitenstollen bräuchte. Ich bin letztes Wochenende auch bei Nässe den technisch anspruchsvollen Dünsberg Marathon damit gefahren und sehr gut zurecht gekommen. Hoffen wir mal, dass es morgen möglichst lange trocken bleibt.


----------



## nonopaul (10. September 2011)

glaube bis auf ein paar abfahrten die bei nässe im zweifelsfall etwas ruhiger angegangen werden sollten, eine recht brave strecke^^

wo genau ist das in bad salzig? adresse? auf der hp steht immer nur in bad salzig der beschilderung folgen, ich vertrau meiner Orientierung nicht genug um das als ausreichend zu empfinden^^


----------



## mac_world (10. September 2011)

Binger Straße 80. Es sind aber morgen Parkeinweiser da die euch durch den Ort leiten.


----------



## powderJO (10. September 2011)

viel spaß allen startern morgen. mkr bleibt auch in diesem jahr leider nur die zaungast-rolle, scheiß verletzungspech.


----------



## Kastel67 (11. September 2011)

Ich glaube mit Hans Grohe müssen wir noch ein Hühnchen rumpfen. Stellt uns den Truck hin und dann gibt es kein warmes Wasser. Da war der Regen ja wärmer.

Gruß k67


----------



## anatol20 (11. September 2011)

Also der Udo und ich hatten reichlich warmes Wasser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (11. September 2011)

so schön ein wenig prominenz bei mtb-rennen sicher für die veranstalter ist - irgendwie kann ich mich nicht damit anfreuden, dass ausgerechnet ex-rennradler mit zweifelhaften ruf plötzlich sowas wie starstatus bei mtb-rennen genießen. falls wir den gleichen udo meinen ....


----------



## nonopaul (12. September 2011)

wie lief das renne bei euch? Ich bin mein erstes rennen in der ersten Saison gefahrne und habe mein Ziel unter 3 Stunden um ca 15 sekunden verfehlt. 3:00:15 also, 64er Platz.

Ich hab die Krise bekommen als ich die letzte abfahrt runterkam um dann die Zieluhr sehe und merke ich war par sekunden zu langsam^^

Ausschilderung war perfekt, an jeder Abzweigung standen mehrere Leute und haben einen auf alles hingewiesen, Verpflegung auch okay, hatte aber irgendwie kaum Zeit meine Riegel in "Ruhe" zu essen. 

Die Strecke war sehr hart und fahrerisch anspruchsvoll, der letzte Berg bei KM 59 mit 25% war üure Qual, immerhin bin ich nicht abgestiegen und konnte noch 3 plätze gutmachen^^ Mir hat unterwegs der Oberkörper und Rücken mehr wehgetan als die beine^^

Wie liefs bei euch so? ich Hoffe keiner hatte defekt?


----------



## Jnsness (12. September 2011)

Das mit dem Oberkörper kann ich nur unterstreichen xD Hatte größere Probleme mit dem Rücken als mit den Beinen. 

Gerade die Wiesen-Abschnitte empfand ich als "heftiger" und "zäher" als die Abfahrten. Ich war nur froh, dass ich vor dem Unwetter ins Ziel kam....


----------



## Cattie (12. September 2011)

Jnsness schrieb:


> Das mit dem Oberkörper kann ich nur unterstreichen xD Hatte größere Probleme mit dem Rücken als mit den Beinen.
> 
> Gerade die Wiesen-Abschnitte empfand ich als "heftiger" und "zäher" als die Abfahrten. Ich war nur froh, dass ich vor dem Unwetter ins Ziel kam....



Da war ich wohl nicht der einzige, wobei es bei mir in der Konsequenz in einem hexenschuss geendet ist.


----------



## es83 (12. September 2011)

war alles Top organisiert, selbst kritische Wurzeln hat man markiert.. Hat sehr viel Spass gemacht und das Wetter im Rennen war ideal
Und nach der monsunartger Dusche nach dem Rennen konnte ich mir die Grohe-Dusche sparen


----------



## Dagon (12. September 2011)

Ich habe die Strecke auch gewaltig unterschätzt. Anhand des Strekenprofils hätte ich nicht erwartet, das der rechte Teil des Höhenprofils so Körner kostet. Die holprigen Wiesenabschnitte haben mir die restliche Kraft vollends aus den Beinen gesaugt. Ich kam mir vor, als würde ich einen gepflügten Acker quer zur Furche durchfahren. Vom großen Blatt musste ich irgendwann runter. Mein unterer Rücken hat auch höllisch geschmerzt. Ich war heil froh als mal ein 50 Meter Teerstück kam, wo ich mich freihändig zurückbeugen konnte, um die verspannte Muskulatur zu lösen. Die Haltemuskulatur wurde aber auf der Rüttelwiesentour gleich wieder voll belastet und die Schmerzen waren wieder da. Mit dem 7. Platz (in meiner Altersklasse) bin ich aber hochzufrieden. Mehr war nicht drin.


----------



## schoeppi (12. September 2011)

Ich war das zweite mal dabei und fand die Strecke technisch einfacher als letztes Jahr.
Was aber in erster Linie daran lag das es deutlich weniger schlammig war.
Vieles kam mir bekannt vor, aber bei manchen Passagen bin ich mir nicht sicher.
Gab es Änderungen zu 2010 (Mittelstrecke)?

Das ich nen Riesenbock geschossen habe und mir damit jedes Ergebnnis vergeigt steht auf nem anderen Blatt.
Wenn man Schilder übersieht und Extra-Runden dreht mit schönen Höhenmetern (gleich am Anfang der Ansteig im Wald, den bin ich doppelt gefahren), hat mans nicht anders verdient.
Aber es war (wieder) super organisiert und hat sehr viel Spass gemacht.
Auch ich komme wieder 2012!

Ah, noch ein Tipp an die rückengeplagten: Fully fahren!

Was hab ich das genossen....


----------



## dickerbert (12. September 2011)

Die Dusche war doch perfekt getimt und allgegenwärtig? So konnte sich auch kein Ferkel vorm Duschen drücken 

Ich finde bei einem Marathon die Strecke immer sehr wichtig. Und die Strecke hat mir richtig Spaß gemacht!
Erst lange bergauf, damit sich das Feld auseinander zieht und dann immer wieder ein paar Trails, damit einem nicht langweilig wird. In den ersten Trails konnte man oftmals nicht gut oder gar nicht überholen, das ist das einzige Manko. Aber so ist das nunmal! Besser so, als ein Stau direkt nach dem Start, wie man es von anderen Rennen kennt.
Ausschilderung und Streckenposten top. Die ganzen Krankenwagen wurden hoffentlich nicht gebraucht; Mann, da war ja ein Aufgebot


----------



## freak13 (12. September 2011)

war ein schönes rennen mit super organisation. streckenmarkierung war vorbildlich. großes lob an die helfer die einem immer frühzeitig den richtigen weg zugerufen haben !

die strecke könnte etwas mehr technischen anspruch gebrauchen. leider sehr viel "autobahngeballer" was auch den sehr hohen tempodurchschnitt erklärt.

eine ideale MTb CC strecke sollte in etwas so aussehen wie der "Flowtrail" in Stromberg, sprich viele wurzeln, steine und schmale wege.

Nächstes jahr bin ich wieder dabei ! Tolles event!


----------



## es83 (12. September 2011)

> Ah, noch ein Tipp an die rückengeplagten: Fully fahren!



Oder das Zusatzgewicht sparen und lieber vorher ordentlich Rücken/Rumpf trainieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (13. September 2011)

freak13 schrieb:


> eine ideale MTb CC strecke sollte in etwas so aussehen wie der "Flowtrail" in Stromberg, sprich viele wurzeln, steine und schmale wege.
> 
> Nächstes jahr bin ich wieder dabei ! Tolles event!


 
Ohh, das ist sicher geschmackssache.
Auf viele Wurzeln und erst recht auf Steine kann ich gut verzichten.
Ausserdem ist das kein CC sondern eine Marathon.

Wenn Du aber auf sowas stehst kann ich Dir das Rennen in Siedelsbrunn
ans Herz legen. Da gibts die volle Dosis.

@es83: was für ein Zusatzgewicht?


----------



## Geplagter (13. September 2011)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Ohh, das ist sicher geschmackssache.
> Auf viele Wurzeln und erst recht auf Steine kann ich gut verzichten.
> Ausserdem ist das kein CC sondern eine Marathon.
> 
> ...



Also mit einem Fully sollten doch die ganzen Wurzeln und Steine eigentlich gar kein Problem sein, oder?
Zumindest liest man das immer in den Magazinen 

Mit dem Zusatzgewicht meint er die zusätzliche Masse für solche Dinge wie Dämpfer, Lager, Hinterbau usw.

Auch ich fand die Veranstaltung richtig gut und toll organisiert. Da hat alles gepasst. Gute Ausschilderung, viele nette Helfer und eine Strecke, die einiges zu bieten hatte und dabei auch für die weniger geübten nicht zu schwierig war.
Im Vergleich zu den meisten Sauerland-Waldautobahn-Marathons war das ja schon richtig anspruchsvoll. 
Da kommt man gerne wieder.


----------



## schoeppi (13. September 2011)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Also mit einem Fully sollten doch die ganzen Wurzeln und Steine eigentlich gar kein Problem sein, oder?
> Zumindest liest man das immer in den Magazinen


 
Ists ja auch nicht, oder zumindest sehr viel weniger als mit dem HT.
Das meinte ich ja. 
Nach versuchen bei zwei Marathons Anfang der Saison mit nem HT und der dazugehörigen Gewichtsersparnis des üblichen Kilos freu ich mich jetzt umso mehr auf den Abfahrten einfach sitzen bleiben zu können
und das Bike arbeiten zu lassen.

Aber das ist ja gar nicht das Thema hier.

Kennt eigentlich jemand hier den Gallahaan Trail?
Ist ja schon kommenden Sonntag und fast um die Ecke von Bad Salzig.


----------



## peacher (13. September 2011)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Ists ja auch nicht, oder zumindest sehr viel weniger als mit dem HT.
> Das meinte ich ja.
> Nach versuchen bei zwei Marathons Anfang der Saison mit nem HT und der dazugehörigen Gewichtsersparnis des üblichen Kilos freu ich mich jetzt umso mehr auf den Abfahrten einfach sitzen bleiben zu können
> und das Bike arbeiten zu lassen.
> ...



Jeder soll fahren was er will. ich fahr z.B. bei Rennen viel lieber HT. Da muss man zwar mehr arbeiten, aber wenn es mir um Bequemlichkeit ginge, müsste ich konsequenterweise ein Fully mit E-Motor fahren. da könnte ich dann bergauf auch noch sitzen bleiben 

Zum Gallahaan: War bisher vom Anspruch her vergleichbar mit dem Sebamed-Marathon. In diesem Jahr ist die Langstrecke aber anscheinend etwas anspruchsvoller als die vergangenen Jahre. ca. 200hm mehr bei gleicher Streckenlänge. Ist aber auf jeden Fall eine tolle Veranstaltung mit Top-Organisation.


----------



## lonleyrider (14. September 2011)

Ich habe vermutlich meinen Polar Tacho im Zielbereich oder am Bike Waschplatz verloren! Wer ihn gefunden hat, bitte melden!
Danke!


----------



## es83 (14. September 2011)

Mich würde mal interessieren, welche Durchschnittsherzfrequenzen Ihr bei der Mittel-und Langdistanz erreicht habt??


----------



## Flexini (14. September 2011)

Mitteldistanz : 160 Herzfrequenz im Schnitt bei 2 Stunden 18 min.... war aber auch ein wenig aufgeregt da es mein erstes Event bzw. Rennen dieser Art war, vor 2 Wochen bin ich den Halbmarathon im Hunsrück in 1 Stunden 39 min gelaufen bei 164 im Schnitt.

Muss aber sagen: Das Rennen hat echt tierisch Spaß gemacht und war super organisiert! Im Verhältnis zu einen Laufevent steckt doch hier viel mehr Arbeit drin vom Orgateam! Dafür von meiner Seite vielen Dank! Und wenn man sieht was alles im Starterbeutel drin war....da hat man ja den Spaß was umsonst gehabt! Freue mich auf den 3. Sebamedbikeday in 2012!!!


----------



## nonopaul (15. September 2011)

171 auf der langdistanz, zeit 3 stunden. 

ebenfalls erstes rennen deshalb am start schon 120er puls gehabt xD


----------



## schoeppi (15. September 2011)

Mein Herz hat die ganze Zeit geschlagen.
Glaub ich jedenfalls......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## es83 (15. September 2011)

> Ich glaub ich schieß den Vogel ab
> 
> 
> 
> ...



176 bei der Mitteldistanz ist schon heftig, wie hoch ist dein Maximalpuls? Wie alt bist Du?


----------



## Kastel67 (5. Oktober 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJ5Z0TSM08I&feature=player_embedded"]2. sebamed Bike Day 2011 Bad Salzig      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## mac_world (2. Februar 2012)

Unser sebamed Bike Day geht in die dritte Runde.
Ab heute ist die Anmeldung freigeschaltet.

*Termin:* Sonntag, 09.09.2012
Kurzstrecke       28km     670hm   Startzeit: 9:50 Uhr
Halbmarathon    40km     960hm   Startzeit: 9:40 Uhr
Marathon           60km  1.600hm   Startzeit: 9:30 Uhr 

Die Strecken bleiben unverändert.

Hier könnt ihr euch anmelden: https://coderesearch.com/sts/services?om=brt&cid=237

Auch für dieses Jahr haben wir uns wieder ein hochwertiges Präsent  ausgedacht.
 Die *ersten 300 Anmeldungen* erhalten ein *CRAFT Active Extreme  Sleeveless Shirt*!

 Wir freuen uns schon wieder auf September!


----------



## Ellenbogen-Raus (4. Februar 2012)

Bin auch wieder dabei, wie immer


----------



## mac_world (19. März 2012)

Unser Flyer ist fertig.


----------



## mac_world (14. Mai 2012)

Die ersten 100 Anmeldungen sind geschafft.  2 Monate früher wie letztes Jahr. Super.

Genau sind es bis jetzt 109 Starter:

19 Starter Kurzstrecke 28 km
49 Starter Mittelstrecke 40 km
41 Starter Langstrecke 60 km 

Bei den Teams führt zur Zeit klar die Brexbach Gemsen mit 9 Startern vor dem MTB Reinberg e.V. mit 4 Teilnehmern.

Wir wünschen allen viel Spaß beim nächsten Rennen in Wiesbaden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ellenbogen-Raus (14. Mai 2012)

Sie zu das ihr etwas besseres Wetter habt wie wir vom Schinder(hannes)


----------



## mac_world (14. Mai 2012)

Wir bemühen uns. 

Das hoffen wir für eure Veranstaltung nächstes Jahr auch. Was ihr dieses Jahr beim Schinderhannes auf die Beine gestellt habt war echt super. Ich habe mich auch durch den Matsch gequält, obwohl ich eigentlich Schönwetterfahrer bin. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## mac_world (26. Juni 2012)

Jetzt sind es schon Ã¼ber 200 Anmeldungen.

Aktueller Stand 211 Anmeldungen:

38 Starter Kurzstrecke 28 km
90 Starter Mittelstrecke 40 km
83 Starter Langstrecke 60 km

Bei den Teams ist es jetzt zu einem âDreikampfâ geworden, zwischen den Brexbach Gemsen und Team Radon mit jeweils 9 Startern und dem X-Sport Kastellaun mit 8 Starter.

Bitte denkt daran. Die ersten 300 Starter bekommen ein Craft Shirt. Also noch 89 Shirts âRestbestandâ.

Zur Info: Genehmigungen der Strecken liegen alle vor und die Strecken bleiben unverÃ¤ndert gegenÃ¼ber dem letzten Jahr.

Am 08.07. geht es beim Erbeskopfmarathon zur nÃ¤chsten Station dem MTB Challenge. Aktuell sind schon Ã¼ber 800 Starter gemeldet. Viel SpaÃ in Thalfang!


----------



## Ellenbogen-Raus (26. Juni 2012)

Beeile mich ja schon mit der Anmeldung, will auch so ein Craft Shirt
und wenn es regnet gibt es 2 Shirts für jeden


----------



## mac_world (26. Juni 2012)

Ellenbogen-Raus schrieb:


> Beeile mich ja schon mit der Anmeldung, will auch so ein Craft Shirt
> und wenn es regnet gibt es 2 Shirts für jeden




Das ging aber schnell mit der Anmeldung. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Ellenbogen-Raus (26. Juni 2012)

anmelden ging schnell, bin mal gespannt wies beim Rennen wird


----------



## Highme (8. Juli 2012)

Hallo. Habe mich auch angemeldet für die 40km-Strecke und freu mich drauf. Ist die Strecke eigentlich schon veröffentlicht? Ich konnte auf gpsies nur diese finden:

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=iewbxjtmqtebrkhc

Ist das die Kurzstrecke und wo finde ich die anderen Strecken? Danke schon mal im voraus.


----------



## mac_world (9. Juli 2012)

Hallo Highme,

wir dürfen keine GPS Daten veröffentlichen. Die Strecke hat Passagen die nur für den Renntag von der Stadt genehmigt sind.

Diese GPS Daten sind die von der Kurzstrecke.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Highme (9. Juli 2012)

Ah ok,verstehe, das macht natürlich Sinn  Dann werde ich halt mal die Kurzstrecke abfahren, hab`s ja nicht weit. Danke.


----------



## mac_world (25. Juli 2012)

Die 300 Anmeldungen sind per heute erreicht. Damit sind alle Craft Shirts vergeben. 

 Hier die aktuelle Statistik:

 51 Starter Kurzstrecke 28 km
 126 Starter Mittelstrecke 40 km
 123 Starter Langstrecke 62 km

 Das teilnehmerstärkste Team ist jetzt der X-Sport Kastellaun mit 11  Starter, gefolgt von den Brexbach Gemsen und dem Team Radon mit jeweils 9  Startern.

 Die MTB Challenge  macht noch Sommerpause. Weiter geht es am 02.09. in Oppenhausen. Hoffen  wir mal das uns die zweite Jahreshälfte ein besseres Wetter beschert.

 Viele Spaß beim Training

 euer Bike Day Orga Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kastel67 (4. September 2012)

Und das Wetter sagt nur Gutes ... bei schon 470 Voranmeldungen.

Vermutlich ist der oder die Starter/in schon dabei dem/der ich als Schlussfahrer auf der langen Distanz folgen werde!  Ich putz Euch auf. 

http://www.sebamedbikeday.de/


----------



## schoeppi (4. September 2012)

Sollte das der erste trockene Sebamed-Bike-Day werden?

Sieht fast so aus!
Gibt ja ein ganz neues Fahrgefühl!


----------



## Muddy-Maggus (4. September 2012)

Bis wann kann man sich online noch anmelden?!
Sind Nachmeldungen am Sonntag noch möglich?!
Glaube ich werde dann die Halbe in Angriff nehmen.

Gruß


----------



## mac_world (4. September 2012)

Online ist noch bis Donnerstag möglich.
Nachmeldung ist auch vor Ort noch möglich.
Wir haben allerdings für die Mittel- und Langstrecke eine
Begrenzung von jeweils 300 Startern.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Muddy-Maggus (4. September 2012)

mac_world schrieb:


> Wir haben allerdings für die Mittel- und Langstrecke eine
> Begrenzung von jeweils 300 Startern.
> 
> Viele Grüße



Danke für die schnelle Info!
Soeben angemeldet!


----------



## Kettwiesel (5. September 2012)

Wir würden gerne zwei Verpflegungsstellen einrichten - wo ist das am besten - umwelt- und sozialverträglich-  möglich. Hat jemand Erfahrung - Danke für Tipps.


----------



## Kastel67 (5. September 2012)

600 Startertüten für die MTB Rennen werden heute gepackt. Hier könnt ihr sehen was wir euch am Sonntag in die Hand geben.
Die ersten 300 Anmelder bekommen zusätzlich das Craft Shirt.

Viele Grüße

euer Orgateam


----------



## Kastel67 (5. September 2012)

Ich ganz persönlich freue mich sehr auf das Shampoo.


----------



## mac_world (6. September 2012)

Die vorliegenden Anmeldungen zum sebamed Bike Day sind überwältigend ! Wir haben per heute bereits über 540 Anmeldungen. Wie bereits angekündigt haben wir aus organisatorischen Gründen die Startplätze limitiert. Für 600 Teilnehmer sind folgende Maßnahmen wie z.B. Starterpaket, Streckenverpflegung, Nudeln, Getränke etc. ausgelegt. Damit auch die Nachmeldungen eine Chance haben, werden wir das online Portal heute schließen. Nachmeldungen sind dann nur noch am Renntag bis 30 min. vor dem jeweiligen Start möglich. Falls wir die 600 Teilnehmer Marke überschreiten haben wir noch ein begrenztes Kontingent an "abgespeckten" Startertüten.

Wir bitten um Euer Verständnis.

Sportliche
Grüße
Euer Orgateam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dagon (6. September 2012)

Das mag vielleicht komisch klingen, aber ich kann die Starzeiten nirgends finden. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## ehembi (6. September 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe eine kritische Anmerkung bzgl. der Nachmeldegebühr von 5 Euro.
Auf der Internetseite steht ab 3.9.12, im Flyer ab 01.09.2011?? und bei der Anmeldung bei br-timing steht ab 04.09.12. Ich habe mich mit meinem Bruder am Montag 03.09.2012 angemeldet und muss die Gebühr bezahlen. Find ich nicht o.k.


----------



## mac_world (6. September 2012)

9:30 Uhr Start Langstrecke
9:40 Uhr Start Mittelstrecke
9:50 Uhr Start Kurzstrecke

Steht auf unserer Homepage: www.sebamedbikeday.de unter Reglement MTB

Viele Grüße


----------



## Dagon (6. September 2012)

Vielen Dank. Dann muss ich bei 1:45 Anfahrt ja garnicht so früh raus.


----------



## mac_world (6. September 2012)

ehembi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe eine kritische Anmerkung bzgl. der Nachmeldegebühr von 5 Euro.
> Auf der Internetseite steht ab 3.9.12, im Flyer ab 01.09.2011?? und bei der Anmeldung bei br-timing steht ab 04.09.12. Ich habe mich mit meinem Bruder am Montag 03.09.2012 angemeldet und muss die Gebühr bezahlen. Find ich nicht o.k.



Du hast recht. Da ist uns in der Kommunikation ein Fehler unterlaufen. Es sollte ab 03. September, also Montag sein. Wir werden aber nächstes Jahr auf eine Nachmeldegebühr verzichten. Versprochen. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Ellenbogen-Raus (7. September 2012)

Kann ich Samstag meine Startunterlagen(Gummibärchen) schon abholen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (7. September 2012)

Ich hab was läuten hören es gäbe dieses Jahr verstärkte Doping-Kontrollen.
Besonders würde auf erhöhten Gelatinewert getestet.


----------



## Spatz79 (7. September 2012)

Ab wann kann man sich am Sonntag nachmelden?


----------



## mac_world (7. September 2012)

Von 17:00  bis 19:00 Uhr ist Startnummernausgabe am Samstag.

Sonntag ist ab 7:30 Uhr Startnummernausgabe, Nach- und Ummeldung.

Viele Grüße


----------



## soloflow (8. September 2012)

Ich hab mich gestern mit dem MTB hingelegt. Kann leider nicht starten.
Ist es irgendwie möglich den Startplatz zu übertragen? 
Falls möglich - hat jemand Interesse? 

Bin für die 60km gemeldet.

Gruß


----------



## mac_world (8. September 2012)

Der Startplatz kann bis 30 Minuten vor Ort umgemeldet werden.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Highme (9. September 2012)

war eine tolle Veranstaltung, perfekt organisiert. Der sebamed-Geschenkkorb kann sich sehen lassen. Vielen Dank, werde nächstes Jahr wieder dabei sein. 

Eine Frage zu den Fotos: Da wurden auf der Strecke ja jede Menge gemacht, kann man die kaufen oder irgendwo online downloaden?


----------



## frankcasalla (9. September 2012)

Tolle Strecke,super Wetter geniale Veranstaltung!

Aber ich habe die Abzweigung der kurzen Runde nicht bemerkt und dadurch den Sieg in der Seniorenklasse verschenkt.Ich habe immer noch keine Ahnung wo denn diese Abzweigung gewesen sein soll,denn alle anderen Wegweiser habe ich bemerkt.
Nächstes Jahr passe ich besser auf!!


----------



## Dagon (9. September 2012)

Wieder eine gelungene Veranstaltung mit perfekter Beschilderung. Leider klebt mir diese Saisson einfach das Pech am Reifen. Ich hatte Jahre lang keinen Platten und diese Jahr habe ich mir gleich vier Mal die Karkasse am Hinterreifen aufgeschlitzt. Der 1. bei den Senioren 1 auf der Halbmarathondistanz wäre wohl gelungen. So konnte ich vom Schiefersteinbruch schieben. Der Pechvogel in den schwarz-orangen Klamotten war ich. Mein Beileid an alle, denen es auch so ergangen ist. Ich muss mir jetzt eingestehen, dass der Race King Racesport und meine Fahrweise es fliegen zu lassen, einfach nicht zusammen passen.


----------



## freak13 (9. September 2012)

Dagon schrieb:


> . Der 1. bei den Senioren 1 auf der Halbmarathondistanz wäre wohl gelungen. So konnte ich vom Schiefersteinbruch schieben. .



Damit hättest du dann auch das gesamte rennen gewonnen ..!?! Einen sicheren Sieg durch Materialpech zu verlieren ist bitter


----------



## mac_world (9. September 2012)

Zum dritten Mal fand heute der sebamed Bike  Day statt. Wir bedanken uns für das große Interesse an unserem Event,  dabei gilt unser besonderer Dank  neben den Teilnehmern selbst  auch  den über 100 Helfern von Sebapharma, Feuerwehr, DRK und  Polizei, ohne die ein erfolgreicher Ablauf dieses Bike-Events nicht  möglich gewesen wäre. Des Weiteren geht ein Dank an die Stadtverwaltung  Boppard, das Forstamt und die Waldeigentümer.
 Wir möchten uns an  dieser Stelle aber auch bei den Kurzstreckenfahrern entschuldigen, die  sich verfahren haben. Bei unserer ersten Streckenteilung ist uns  kurzfristig ein Streckenposten krank geworden und wir konnten so schnell  keinen Ersatz finden. Es stand zwar ein Schild an der Stelle, da es in  einer Abfahrt stand, war es jedoch nicht von jedem gleich zu sehen. Wir  bitten dies zu entschuldigen und hoffen, daß es euch trotzdem gefallen  hat.

 Wir haben zusätzlich zu Sportograf noch ca. 1000 Bilder  gemacht. Diese werden wir in den nächsten Tagen ins Netz stellen. Die  Info dazu folgt.

 Viele Grüße

 Euer Orgateam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mac_world (9. September 2012)

Highme schrieb:


> war eine tolle Veranstaltung, perfekt organisiert. Der sebamed-Geschenkkorb kann sich sehen lassen. Vielen Dank, werde nächstes Jahr wieder dabei sein.
> 
> Eine Frage zu den Fotos: Da wurden auf der Strecke ja jede Menge gemacht, kann man die kaufen oder irgendwo online downloaden?



Hallo, 

Bilder findest du unter Sportograf.com

Unsere Bilder vom Eventgelände werden wir die nächsten Tage auf unserer Homepage veröffentlichen.


----------



## mac_world (9. September 2012)

Die Ergebnisse findet ihr hier: http://coderesearch.com/sts/services/info/20100/237


----------



## Muddy-Maggus (10. September 2012)

schöne Strecke, Top Orga und auf`s Treppchen bin ich auch noch gefahren.
Was will mann mehr?! 
Nächstes Jahr gerne wieder!


----------



## schoeppi (10. September 2012)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Veranstaltung. Einziges Manko ist wenn die Kurzstrecke auf die Langstrecke kommt und die schnellen von der Langstrecke auf etwas langsameren treffen gibt es heikle Situationen was das Überholen betrifft insbesondere in dem Singletrail. Vielleicht besteht die Möglichkeit da etwas zu ändern.



Das sind die Mittelstreckler die da mit den Langstrecklern zusammenkommen.
Das Problem war meiner Meinung nach in den letzten beiden Jahren noch grösser da es rutschig war und Platz machen daher noch schwieriger.

Aber sonst ist das meine absolute Lieblingsveranstaltung.
Wenn die ersten 14km geschafft sind machts Spass ohne Ende.
Und die Orga gehört zum besten was ich bis jetzt kennengelernt habe.


----------



## algo (10. September 2012)

auch von mir ein großes Lob. Besonderst die große Anzahl von Helfer die an der Strecke verteilt waren und auf jede enge Kurve oder brenzlige Situation hingewiesen haben war aller erste Klasse.
Habe mal noch eine Frage zu der Genauigkeit von den Höhenmeter, habe nämlich bei der Langstrecke nur 1210 hm rausbekommen. Sind die 1600hm wirklich zuverlässig und die von mir gemessen Daten ungenau oder sind die 1600hm mehr ein grober Richtwert?


----------



## mac_world (10. September 2012)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Veranstaltung. Einziges Manko ist wenn die Kurzstrecke auf die Langstrecke kommt und die schnellen von der Langstrecke auf etwas langsameren treffen gibt es heikle Situationen was das Überholen betrifft insbesondere in dem Singletrail. Vielleicht besteht die Möglichkeit da etwas zu ändern.



Wir haben heute beim wegräumen der Schilder schon eine Idee wie wir bei der vorletzten Abfahrt das überholen noch auf einem Bereich von ca. 300-400 Meter ermöglichen können. Dafür muss der Weg von Laub und Steinen befreit werden. Dann ist der Weg in dem Bereich zweispurig zu befahren. Wir haben schon hin- und hergerechnet. Die Startzeiten zu verändern bringt nicht viel Änderungen. Es müssen alle drei Strecken die letzte Abfahrt runter.


----------



## mac_world (10. September 2012)

algo schrieb:


> auch von mir ein großes Lob. Besonderst die große Anzahl von Helfer die an der Strecke verteilt waren und auf jede enge Kurve oder brenzlige Situation hingewiesen haben war aller erste Klasse.
> Habe mal noch eine Frage zu der Genauigkeit von den Höhenmeter, habe nämlich bei der Langstrecke nur 1210 hm rausbekommen. Sind die 1600hm wirklich zuverlässig und die von mir gemessen Daten ungenau oder sind die 1600hm mehr ein grober Richtwert?



Die 1600 hm sind per Computerprogramm ermittelt worden. Mein Garmin zeigt mir immer ca. 1420 Höhenmeter an.


----------



## harry303 (10. September 2012)

Bin das erste mal bei euch mit gefahren und super begeistert!

Angefangen bei der prallen Startertüte, die Stimmung beim Start und die Streckenposten bis hin zu den netten Damen an den Verpflegungsstellen.

Auch die Strecke und die Ausschilderung fand ich sehr gut. Vor allem das letzte Stück der Langstrecke mit Blick auf den Rhein 

Werde nächste Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder mitfahren!


----------



## Blut Svente (10. September 2012)

frankcasalla schrieb:


> Tolle Strecke,super Wetter geniale Veranstaltung!
> 
> Aber ich habe die Abzweigung der kurzen Runde nicht bemerkt und dadurch den Sieg in der Seniorenklasse verschenkt.Ich habe immer noch keine Ahnung wo denn diese Abzweigung gewesen sein soll,denn alle anderen Wegweiser habe ich bemerkt.
> Nächstes Jahr passe ich besser auf!!



mit 1.45.57 wärst Du auf der Mittleren auch 9ter geworden 
Ich glaube die kurze ging geradeaus und lang bzw. mittel sind rechts ab gebogen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blut Svente (10. September 2012)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Veranstaltung. Einziges Manko ist wenn die Kurzstrecke auf die Langstrecke kommt und die schnellen von der Langstrecke auf etwas langsameren treffen gibt es heikle Situationen was das Überholen betrifft insbesondere in dem Singletrail. Vielleicht besteht die Möglichkeit da etwas zu ändern.


----------



## Kastel67 (10. September 2012)

algo schrieb:


> auch von mir ein großes Lob. Besonderst die große Anzahl von Helfer die an der Strecke verteilt waren und auf jede enge Kurve oder brenzlige Situation hingewiesen haben war aller erste Klasse.
> Habe mal noch eine Frage zu der Genauigkeit von den Höhenmeter, habe nämlich bei der Langstrecke nur 1210 hm rausbekommen. Sind die 1600hm wirklich zuverlässig und die von mir gemessen Daten ungenau oder sind die 1600hm mehr ein grober Richtwert?



Sind wohl leider etwas weniger HM. Was dem Spaß keinen Abbruch tut.




Die Fahrtzeit ist netto und die drei Pulspausen größere Reifenpannen.

Gruß k67


----------



## Kastel67 (11. September 2012)

.... Ach ja ... wegen dem Dusch-Truck ... ich muss unbedingt das nächste mal eine Wasserpumpenzange mit in die Dusche nehmen ;-)


----------



## Kastel67 (13. September 2012)




----------



## zett78 (14. September 2012)

Mein dank an den Streckenposten oberhalb der Autobahn, wo es links wieder in den Wald ging!

Ich war der mit Schlauch aber ohne Pumpe





Zu ihm fällt mir noch folgendes ein : Lieber in der weiten Welt, als in seinem kleinen Bauch


----------



## Kastel67 (22. September 2012)

zett78 schrieb:


> Mein dank an den Streckenposten oberhalb der Autobahn, wo es links wieder in den Wald ging!
> 
> Ich war der mit Schlauch aber ohne Pumpe
> 
> ...



... und ich war der mit dem Rucksack voller Luftpumpen.

http://youtu.be/3I4jQ-QiAdw?hd=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

